# 2009 Autotrail Apache 632 SE



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi all

Having just bought a 2009 Apache 632 SE I have been spending some time trying to familiarise myself with it and it's workings.

Does anyone have any advice about the model such as things that are not obvious where they are until you find them, advice on operating heating etc.

Our previous van was a 2000 Cheyenne so this one is quite a leap when it comes to controls etc.

One question, when the engine is running do you need to select either the domestic or engine batteries in the panel above the habitation door to charge them or is the charge switched automatically dependent on voltage in batteries.

Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

You can download the user handbook from the Autotrail website

http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/downloads/handbooks

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

With the engine running the control panel is disabled !!!

When the engine is running the starter battery gets first call and that's whee the charge goes, when the starter battery is fully charged the output goes to the leisure batteries.


----------

